

Youthful Discretion - Why Youth Is A Stunning Entrepreneurial Advantage - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/youthful-discretion/

======
selcouth
"Naïvety balanced by an experienced advisor’s cynicism can be a healthy
combination."

Neat and well written - agree wholeheartedly.

But a team of entirely newbies, first timers, and folks in their twenties
should have an experienced advisor - or a few - to help them avoid hurdles. Up
there with Passion is Experience, I say.

